# Blind N’ Feet Wisconsin 2019



## One Wheel (Jun 10, 2019)

This is a long shot, but can’t hurt to ask. I’m not entirely sure I’ll be able to get away for the day to go to this comp, but one argument against going is that my only transportation is a gas guzzler truck. Is anybody going that might be able to meet up roughly somewhere between Richland Center, WI and the Mississippi River to carpool? That would probably mean crossing the Mississippi at either Lansing or Prairie du Chien, since if you come from the west and cross at LaCrosse or north it’s not that much longer for me to drive to Madison than to meet up at I-90. I was thinking to aim for getting there in time for the second FMC attempt, which if my math is right should be at 11:00. Getting there for the first attempt at 9:00 would mean leaving about 7:00, and I have cows to milk first so that’s very difficult.


----------

